# mon ipad s'allume pas et mon bouton home ne marche pas



## halimatou12 (7 Juin 2014)

bonjour j'ai un probleme avec mon ipad son bouton home  marche plus et l'ecran s'allume pas mais quand on le mets en charge il emais le signal que c en charge 




aidez moi svp


----------

